# Need a supplier to sew 100 hats with puffy



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

I am looking for a wholesale place that will sew me 100 hats with 3d puffy foam. I have the logo and have tried it myself but my machine doesn't seem to like it. I have contacted otto cap and others but they are too pricy for my customer.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

What was wrong with the design that your machine didn't like? Maybe we can assist from that angle? We can help with the actual embroidery but dare I ask why sort of price you are seeking?


----------



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

I had it digitized for me since I have no clue how to do that. So the file that was sent to me kept making my bobbin bird nest. Then I tried to digitize it my self based on the previous digitizing and well didn't come out too pretty. He used to use a company that got his hats from China so you can guess what kind of price he wants.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Well obviously I can't run 100 at import prices but I'd be happy to look at the digitizing to see if I see a problem. Is the bird nesting in the same location every time?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Talk to clark[USER=2446]@TC[/USER]bcorp.com to get a price and turn around time from Vietnam....Tell his Royce sent you....


----------



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

The Bird nesting is happening at the closing of the ends of the puffy.... I am not sure if there are too many stitches at that particular point. I can for sure send you what they sent me and then send you the EPS file too. I have the file in DST format. Thank you royce..


----------



## customcaps (Mar 27, 2009)

HEllo,

I can help you to embroider your hats.

there is a few sample u check of my work.
www.evilcaps.com (my future ecommerce)

http://74.63.15.239/~flyasme/upload/index.php?route=product/category&path=62_66

3D EMBROIDERY

email me to:
Julian@Evilcaps.com


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

customcaps said:


> HEllo,
> 
> I can help you to embroider your hats.
> 
> ...


Where are you located?


----------



## customcaps (Mar 27, 2009)

Vancouver WA


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

customcaps said:


> Vancouver WA


Turnaround time and avg price on 100?...PM me details please.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

